# Power Supply Help



## Guarana (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm building myself a new computer, here's the specs.  I'm just looking for a decent power supply that can be a good additon to this power house of a machine.

2x XFG 9800GX2 1GIG
Intel Core 2 3.0GHZ
Barracuda (Seagate) 7200 1TB eSata3.0gbs HD
Asus Maximus Extreme Mobo
Patriot 8GB 1333 DDR3 Dual Channel 7-7-7-20
Asus DVD Burner w/ Lightscribe.

Any ideas for the PS, the cooling is going to be custom water cooling by innovatek.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2008)

The PC Power and Cooling 1000w or 1200w should be good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed.

You need @ least 1KW.  Get either Antec, PCP&C, Corsair, or Silverstone.  There are a few other brands out there that would work, but don't skimp, please.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your going for the gold huh. Why are you trying to put a maximus with 2 gx2s though? I have a feeling you'll have some trouble with that. Try a couple x2s or another mobo. And a 1200w from a reliable brand should do ya solid.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh yea uhh sorry to break it to you but you cant do SLi on a Intel chipset  Gotta get a 780i for that but I would reccomend getting two ATi 3870X2's instead because X38's clock way better.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2008)

My choice: ABS-Tagan ITZ 1100W. It's tailor-made for a 2x 9800 GX2 / 2x HD3870 X2 / 2x HD2900 XT setup.


----------



## Guarana (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys!  Instead of getting the intel board I'll just get the Asus Striker II  Also, is anybody looking in buying that maximus extreme mobo?  I'll sell it to anyone who can give me a decent offer.  It's never been used and still in the factory box.  I'll cover shipping if anyone wants to take it off of my hands, it would be greatly appreciated.

Just PM me if you want to buy it.

It's going to be a hard proccess though.. I'm currently in Iraq with the US Army, but I assure you it will get to you.

Also, I'm sorry if this is against the forum rules.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would suggest saving yourself $600, and get a single GX2, or wait until the 9900s come out, or the 4xxx series which is coming very soon.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

btarunr said:


> My choice: ABS-Tagan ITZ 1100W. It's tailor-made for a 2x 9800 GX2 / 2x HD3870 X2 / 2x HD2900 XT setup.


Sorry to quote you, no offense. This PSU is tailor-made to show off your e-penis!!!!! This set-up uses 500WATTS of POWER!!!!!!!! That's right with GX2's and even 4 sticks of DDR3 Watercooling, heavy OC you name it 750watts is plenty with overkill room left over to run a 6 HD raid array. Look to the Seasonic M12-700, modular, lots of power to spare for your build. Plus I think you want one of the TOP 3 Rated PSU's in this world Seasonic, Antec, or Corsair. You get Top Quality Capacitors, maximum wattage even with escalated temps. Proven reliabilty and money back in your pocket for not spending your cash on a PSU that would not only power your machine but half your house and a marijuana grow operation at the same time


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Sorry to quote you, no offense. This PSU is tailor-made to show off your e-penis!!!!! This set-up uses 500WATTS of POWER!!!!!!!! That's right with GX2's and even 4 sticks of DDR3 Watercooling, heavy OC you name it 750watts is plenty with overkill room left over to run a 6 HD raid array. Look to the Seasonic M12-700, modular, lots of power to spare for your build. Plus I think you want one of the TOP 3 Rated PSU's in this world Seasonic, Antec, or Corsair. You get Top Quality Capacitors, maximum wattage even with escalated temps. Proven reliabilty and money back in your pocket for not spending your cash on a PSU that would not only power your machine but half your house and a marijuana grow operation at the same time



Your IQ is low with PSU's isn't it? 

If I use a 2000W PSU to power a machine that draws 500W, I won't be consuming 2000W of power, I will be consuming only what the machine draws, 500W. Similar with using a 1100W PSU (which has a 80% efficiency would leave me with 880W of continuous power, which can peak to 1100W at a given time). Now, since it's calculated in this review of a 9800 GX2 card that its consumption is ~ 260W (peak), two cards would draw ~520W (peak) which leaves you with 280W to power the rest of your system if you choose that 700W SeaSonic box, throw in a 130W CPU, drives, fans, board, etc. When calculating power required by a given machine when choosing a PSU, always look at peak consumption of each component. 

880W of continuous power, upto 1100W would suffice well for a machine that's intended for overclocking + uses two power-hungry cards.

And finally, a high wattage PSU used actually performs more efficiently. Axiom.

If you still think ABS-Tagan ITZ 1100W is overkill, there's an ITZ 900W unit too, it comes with the same connectors (2x PCI-E 6pin + 2x PCI-E 8pin).


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Did I ever say that the machine would draw all the power available, and maybe 700watts is just cutting close it but ya it does cut it 800watts would do better, 1100watts is way overkill  Oh and that Seasonic Box is only the TOP rated BOX after maybe the Antec BOX in the world.
EDIT: Not to mention you say about calculating the whole systems peak load, even if according to that review both his cards did go under peak load in Crysis, are you telling me evey other part of his system will, that any game would put a quad core under 100% utilization for all cores? and his HD and optical drive too?Unless computers run differently in your house and games or any other software puts systems through 100% loads for all devices at the same time. Why do you think the Top makers of PSU's are the TOP? Because they deliver even heavy power loads with great effeciency and noise ratings. How low is my IQ now?
EDIT2:http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/atx-psu7_15.html#sect0 this shows the SeasonicM12-700 being able to deliver almost all of it's power to the 12V rails (672Watts) 86% efficiency. But it is just a BOX after all
BTW I did leave out a TOP PSU company that would make a big 4 PCP&C
EDIT3:http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/10-1kw-psu-roundup_17.html#sect0 here is the x-bit labs review on the Tagan 1300watt PSU, didn't see one for 1100watt, they basically describe it as a boat anchor, but there is good news as you will still hear it's 12V ripples roaring through it's noisy fans while still underwater.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Did I ever say that the machine would draw all the power available, and maybe 700watts is just cutting close it but ya it does cut it 800watts would do better, 1100watts is way overkill  Oh and that Seasonic Box is only the TOP rated BOX after maybe the Antec BOX in the world.
> EDIT: Not to mention you say about calculating the whole systems peak load, even if according to that review both his cards did go under peak load in Crysis, are you telling me evey other part of his system will, that any game would put a quad core under 100% utilization for all cores? and his HD and optical drive too?Unless computers run differently in your house and games or any other software puts systems through 100% loads for all devices at the same time. Why do you think the Top makers of PSU's are the TOP? Because they deliver even heavy power loads with great effeciency and noise ratings. How low is my IQ now?
> EDIT2:http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/atx-psu7_15.html#sect0 this shows the SeasonicM12-700 being able to deliver almost all of it's power to the 12V rails (672Watts). But it is just a BOX after all
> BTW I did leave out a TOP PSU company that would make a big 4 PCP&C



BUT having spare watts help all so in the efficiency side too.  All so you should not run a PSU 100% anyways not even close as the Compasiter will weaken over time as well. The less heat it makes will help it to last longer as well.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2008)

If I calculate the power required for a hypothetical machine and it works out to be say 500W, It's wise to buy a PSU that has a continuous output of 550W than buying a PSU whose sticker reads '500W'.....that's not what we should look for...it should be how much continuous power it can churn out, and it should be 50~100W more than our requirement. In that way the components are fed with the exact power we calculated, and that each PSU has a efficiency percentage that tells you how much power it can actually give out. Measuring voltages, your +12 V should always stay above 11.65V...this is critical for the life of several components. 

In my second machine where I use a Corsair VX450W (rebadged SeaSonic), ASUS Probe2 shows +12V to be above 11.95V which shows how efficient it is.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not asking the OP to run a PSU at 100% just not overkill 300watts, like I said 800watts will do fine. He'll never push that to peak for the PSU with his rig and a quality PSU. 
EDIT: TOP quality PSU's push their maximum efficiency all the way up the spectrum after utilizing maybe 250+watts. Also why worry about part failures with heavy loads when quality manufacturers don't, Corsair boasts a 5 year warranty, wonder why? Could it be the Seasonic build? hmm, I wonder now who makes Antec PSU's?
btarunr check out those links to the PSU's I left in EDIT3 of my last post, get back to me on those please 
EDIT2: And if the OP does really want, his needs being the important thing here, a 1000Watt PSU why not steer him towards the Antec True Power Quatro 1000W?BTW this is overkill, but very high quality overkill http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/10-1kw-psu-roundup.html#sect1 here it is in it's silence and very low to almost non-existant 12V ripple. Both you guys look at your own system specs... look at mine, do ya think a couple extra HD's warrants the hundreds of more watts your PSU's are than mine. I am pretty sure I could SLI 2 GTS's on my rig. Would be cutting it very close but I'd bet she'd boot and play crysis  If not it would be a small margin i'de be out (like 50watts). I use like 350watts of power, how bout you guys, 380 maybe? 400 Tops.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

btarunr said:


> My choice: ABS-Tagan ITZ 1100W. It's tailor-made for a 2x 9800 GX2 / 2x HD3870 X2 / 2x HD2900 XT setup.



her is the same PSU with more plugs and modular cabling

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101022


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> I'm not asking the OP to run a PSU at 100% just not overkill 300watts, like I said 800watts will do fine. He'll never push that to peak for the PSU with his rig and a quality PSU.
> EDIT: TOP quality PSU's push their maximum efficiency all the way up the spectrum after utilizing maybe 250+watts. Also why worry about part failures with heavy loads when quality manufacturers don't, Corsair boasts a 5 year warranty, wonder why? Could it be the Seasonic build? hmm, I wonder now who makes Antec PSU's?
> btarunr check out those links to the PSU's I left in EDIT3 of my last post, get back to me on those please
> EDIT2: And if the OP does really want, his needs being the important thing here, a 1000Watt PSU why not steer him towards the Antec True Power Quatro 1000W?BTW this is overkill, but very high quality overkill http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/10-1kw-psu-roundup.html#sect1 here it is in it's silence and very low to almost non-existant 12V ripple. Both you guys look at your own system specs... look at mine, do ya think a couple extra HD's warrants the hundreds of more watts your PSU's are than mine. I am pretty sure I could SLI 2 GTS's on my rig. Would be cutting it very close but I'd bet she'd boot and play crysis  If not it would be a small margin i'de be out (like 50watts). I use like 350watts of power, how bout you guys, 380 maybe? 400 Tops.




were your pretty sure i am am sure mine can.  My wattage usage at full load is 370watts peak.  BUT i wanted a PSU that could hold 2 power munching 2900's JUST IN CASE i decided to go that way..

With just one card like now i been on the 80-83% efficiency.  HOwever this is by website like Hardcop.  I am playing Arma right now and a see upto 345w usage.  And do not forget about the amps too..


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

AsRock said:


> were your pretty sure i am am sure mine can.  My wattage usage at full load is 370watts peak.  BUT i wanted a PSU that could hold 2 power munching 2900's JUST IN CASE i decided to go that way..
> 
> With just one card like now i been on the 80-83% efficiency.  HOwever this is by website like Hardcop.  I am playing Arma right now and a see upto 345w usage.  And do not forget about the amps too..


Ya I do say pretty sure to leave that margin of error, but you know as well as I do my 500watts PSU would put my rig in the SLI zone with 2 8800GTS 512's My 350watts was a high estimate, again that margin of error. There is a guy on newegg that reviews my PSU as running his 3HD's 1 optical drive and 1 more 120mm fan than me getting up and running with a 3870X2, ya I can SLI. Be tight but it'd be, BTW that dood also has 8gigs DDR2 I have 4, 2x2 so that's an extra fan, 2extra HD's and double the memory. That being so, it would put the OP with 2 extra HD's plus 600+watts left over for his second card considering his and that radeon draws close. Things dat make ya go... HMMMM...
EDIT: So what is the OP futureproofing 1100watts for, magical 22core CPU's and 12 way SLI?
I love it when people prove my points over PSU overkill for me 
EDIT2: Yes, I already know I am an Arse with my humour


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> her is the same PSU with more plugs and modular cabling
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101022



noo they be stealin ma bukkit. $400 is steep for a ~1000W PSU. Buy this, save $50, buy cookies.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh yea uhh sorry to break it to you but you cant do SLi on a Intel chipset  Gotta get a 780i for that but I would reccomend getting two ATi 3870X2's instead because X38's clock way better.



Not to mention that they do not corrupt data at higher FSB overclocks. nVIDIA chipsets have a known issue with that.

I do think it's funny to see people wanting to put parts together like that and not have a clue what they are really doing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh yea uhh sorry to break it to you but you cant do SLi on a Intel chipset  Gotta get a 780i for that but I would reccomend getting two ATi 3870X2's instead because X38's clock way better.



Not any better than a 790i tho


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2008)

You always shoot over with the psu. He is already trying to buy top o the line overpowered stuff all of which is not reasonable (2 gx2s is practically useless atm). If your gonna do that, overcompensating on the psu is a very good idea. And it doesn't take outrageous stuff to hit 1kW. The way he seems to be going, a couple of upgrades will get him there np.

I realize you are trying to save him some money smartbomb, and seem to morally object having a high power rating on your psu, but in this case 1KW+ is definatly the way to go. Plus, the points already been made it only uses as much as it needs to. So why not overshoot, much better than undershooting.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Not to mention that they do not corrupt data at higher FSB overclocks. nVIDIA chipsets have a known issue with that.
> 
> I do think it's funny to see people wanting to put parts together like that and not have a clue what they are really doing.



Still not had any data corruption   Nor has DaMulta I beleive


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2008)

Guarana said:


> I'm building myself a new computer, here's the specs.  I'm just looking for a decent power supply that can be a good additon to this power house of a machine.
> 
> 2x XFG 9800GX2 1GIG
> Intel Core 2 3.0GHZ
> ...



What Intel Core 2 @ 3gig?, you need to be careful here otherwise you might as well by a single 9800GX2 cause without the right CPU AND some overclocking you are going to visiting that place called  "bottleneck City"


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would advise perhaps starting another thread with links to the products you plan on purchasing Guanara. You are trying to build a machine that is extremely expensive, not very efficient, and not even fully compatible. You could build an equally performing machine for $1000 less than that would cost, then upgrade down the road.\

An x48 (rampage perhaps?) with solid high performace ddr2 4gb(wait on the ddr3, unless your just dying to get it, and 8gb is uneccessary), an x2 and 3870 maybe (which will hold you over until the 4870x2), e8500, and a solid psu. Thats my suggestion.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You always shoot over with the psu. He is already trying to buy top o the line overpowered stuff all of which is not reasonable (2 gx2s is practically useless atm). If your gonna do that, overcompensating on the psu is a very good idea. And it doesn't take outrageous stuff to hit 1kW. The way he seems to be going, a couple of upgrades will get him there np.
> 
> I realize you are trying to save him some money smartbomb, and seem to morally object having a high power rating on your psu, but in this case 1KW+ is definatly the way to go. Plus, the points already been made it only uses as much as it needs to. So why not overshoot, much better than undershooting.



Yup more so the saving on the build cost plus grinding in the importance of quality, no moral objections on high power ratings. Man I do sound like a conservation Nazi I guess.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Yup more so the saving on the build cost plus grinding in the importance of quality, no moral objections on high power ratings. Man I do sound like a conservation Nazi I guess.



 No I was just meaning because you are so adamantly arguing for lower psu power when he's got plenty overboard w/ that build, and I've seen you argue against it before. You at least weren't insulting about it, so Nazi you weren't.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> No I was just meaning because you are so adamantly arguing for lower psu power when he's got plenty overboard w/ that build, and I've seen you argue against it before. You at least weren't insulting about it, so Nazi you weren't.



Ya I guess I am an internet advocate on multiple forums reguarding PSU overkill when you get hundreds of watts unused. So many times... lots of us have done it or seen, we prepare ourselves for that extra this or that, especially I'm going to SLI later maybe's and don't do it. Maybe a few do but most don't do more than beef memory and grab an extra HD. Then we end up with loads of unused juice ( a lot of us) Anywho, the real thing said should have been to the OP, buy EVGA if you get 9800GX2's and look to step-up the 9900GTs will beat them on a single PCB with Physx fully intergtrated into them. and use LOL less power


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Still not had any data corruption   Nor has DaMulta I beleive



Doesn't take away the fact that nVIDIA admits to it.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> I would suggest saving yourself $600, and get a single GX2, or wait until the 9900s come out, or the 4xxx series which is coming very soon.



ya i agree


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Doesn't take away the fact that nVIDIA admits to it.



Couldnt agree more, surely thats a good thing?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Couldnt agree more, surely thats a good thing?



That they admit to data corruption when overclocking the FSB on their chipsets? I guess it's good to be honest but bad to make such a poor quality chipset.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> That they admit to data corruption when overclocking the FSB on their chipsets? I guess it's good to be honest but bad to make such a poor quality chipset.



I read that article did it say you will get... or might get? Even still tonnes of new boards come out needing a nip and tuck. They'll have that fixed sooner than later I'm sure.
Tatty One I am jealous, I see you own one of these


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2008)

Guarana said:


> Thanks for the advice guys!  Instead of getting the intel board I'll just get the Asus Striker II  Also, is anybody looking in buying that maximus extreme mobo?  I'll sell it to anyone who can give me a decent offer.  It's never been used and still in the factory box.  I'll cover shipping if anyone wants to take it off of my hands, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just PM me if you want to buy it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your service..

For a PS I just bought A Silverstone Decathlon 800watt version (modular and 66A is quite a bit of power)

Here is the 850 version (with 70 A but not modular)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256022


----------



## Guarana (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'll start a new thread when I get some time.

I'm trying to post inbetween missions and working and it's just a pain doing that here in Iraq.

Here's the cpu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028

Here's the vid card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150284

If you have any ideas, let me know.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

swap the E6850 for a Q6700


----------



## Guarana (Apr 27, 2008)

Now that I think about it more, I'd like a CPU that's good for gaming.  Something like the QX9770, or similar.  Good thing I didn't get the proccessor I guess.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> That they admit to data corruption when overclocking the FSB on their chipsets? I guess it's good to be honest but bad to make such a poor quality chipset.



As I said, I had loads of problems with my x38 top of the Range Gigabyte initially but after a couple of BIOS releases they were sorted, so I suppose the x38 is a crap chipset?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Guarana said:


> Now that I think about it more, I'd like a CPU that's good for gaming.  Something like the QX9770, or similar.  Good thing I didn't get the proccessor I guess.



That is a good processor for gaming. But you could get one for $1000 less that is just as good for gaming. In games you wouldn't notice much difference between an e8500 and a qx9770, only during insane oc's would the ladder take the edge. And it is not by any means worth its price tag. Your kind of just throwing money away here, I'm not saying don't get the good stuff, but please don't spend $1000+ on a proc when your new to this. Get a "training" one at least before doing that. Especially not for gaming. Because it really won't make a difference.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 27, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> I read that article did it say you will get... or might get? Even still tonnes of new boards come out needing a nip and tuck. They'll have that fixed sooner than later I'm sure.



It's a hardware problem and cannot be fixed. 

Might get data corruption...and who wants that sort of risk? I guess if you don't save anything to your hard drive then that's acceptable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> It's a hardware problem and cannot be fixed.
> 
> Might get data corruption...and who wants that sort of risk? I guess if you don't save anything to your hard drive then that's acceptable.



As I said, I actually save things on me hard drive and I have had no corruption......now "might get HDD data corruption" is fairly similar to "might get your bios resetting on startup leading to BIOS Rom file corruption" as was on my Gigabyte x38 DQ6 when I first got it.......is there any real major difference? apart from the obvious of course.


----------



## Guarana (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking about going with the Q9650 because of it's GREAT OC speeds.  I think that's what I'm going to go with.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

Guarana said:


> I was thinking about going with the Q9650 because of it's GREAT OC speeds.  I think that's what I'm going to go with.



Hey, If you can afford this... go for it


----------



## btarunr (Apr 28, 2008)

Guarana said:


> I was thinking about going with the Q9650 because of it's GREAT OC speeds.  I think that's what I'm going to go with.



What I wanted to know...with OC thrown in, that CPU can peak to 145W~150W. ABS-Tagan ITZ-900 is my final pick.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/1000w-psu-roundup_15.html#sect0 Here is another review of Tagan power supply, this time 1100w, here is quote from xbit labs The Tagan TurboJet TG1100-U96 disappointed us this time. And it is not only its not quite satisfactory parameters (it doesn’t meet the output voltage ripple requirements) but also the manufacturer’s attempt to intentionally mislead the user. The PSU has two fans that differ greatly in the level of consumed power and generated noise, but the PSU label shows the speed/noise diagram of the less powerful fan of the two without even mentioning the other one. 
Every review of a Tagan power supply I have seen states them as beeing very noisy and having excessive ripple on the 12v lines, in other words "Junk" Hmm... that's 2 for 2 on bad Tagan reviews
EDIT1:http://www.xbitlabs.com/web/display/20060416154013.html A number of modern PSU manufactures claim to provide end-users with 550W or even 600W of output. ByteSizedReviews web-site compares latest PSUs from Antec, Enermax, Hiper, OCZ, Seasonic and Tagan in order to determine the best in terms of power supplying stability under heavy loads. 


“The Seasonic was without a doubt the best PSU in the group test. Its rails were rock solid, it was extremely quiet and has all the right connectivity. It is also small enough to go in the most compact of PC cases, as unusually for a premium PSU actually follows the ATX size guidelines to the letter. Couple all of this to an ATX 2.01 spec and you have a winning combination,” writes the author.
btarunr, why do you keep recommending a P.O.S. PSU for this doods obviously high end system? Don't you think he's be better off with LED fans and a quality PSU than some boat anchor PSU that is all flashy?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

just ge an epower they are the OEM of tagen


----------



## Guarana (Apr 28, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Hey, If you can afford this... go for it



I'm makin' bank here in Iraq.  Plus I'm getting extra cash from other things that have happened in my life.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16817814003 here is a link to newegg reviews by customers who bought ABS Tagan ITZ-900, they are mostly bad. here is a quote from a customer
Pros: Bought this thinking I was buying a High end machine, with Quad Core and 8800Ultra....

Cons: Died in 2 days, burned out my motherboard and PSU...now I have a 2 week turn around trying to get this streightened out. MFG Says they will get involved and want me to send them my psu so they can test and send me a new one...WHATA JOKE!!!... Buy Antec, this company is worthless, unless they want to buy me a new computer for my hassle of what this thing did to my computer.

Other Thoughts: Don't buy it...Get the Antec 850 for 180, a company you can trust. 
and another
Pros: Looks Good! All the connectors for all the things you could ever possibly want to plug in and still have some left over.

Cons: I am on week 2 for this. I am a bit disturbed to see all the quality situations going on and here I am with the same thing. I am doing nothing heavy duty - ASUS M2N32 - vista with a SATA HD & DVD Burner. 8600GTS and 4 gigs of RAM and A few fans..nothing heavy duty. The board indicates (with the green LED) that there is some paower on the board... I though the power switch was bad, NOPE...

Other Thoughts: You know, when you spend this kind of money... you expect that you will not be facing this issue. This is my 4th rig build and NEver have I run into an issue with power... even with the cheep - o's. Im calling the reps... hope they can help. 
Is this enough... there are way more bad than good reviews, now we have nothing but bad reviews from the pro's and that link to that P.O.S. has more bad than good reviews from customers btarunr is it the case that you just don't want to be the only other one out there with the worste PSU on the market and cdawall, I'm sure the OEM of the P.O.S. would be a much nicer choice. Good thing though that they are one of the most expensive. Also Newegg has stopped selling this item.... hmm wonder why? Could it be that the majority of the people that bought one had it die? 
EDIT: OMG I am still laughing as I read review after review on newwegg about this Paperweight, every customer that bought one and had it die(most) received a message of appology from Tagan explaining that this isn't a common problem with their PSU's, ya I would have believed the 1st few, but HOLY CRAP!!!!!


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry Guarana, I only have your best intentions in mind. You have been recommended some quality PSU's by a few users here, PCP&C, ANTEC, SEASONIC, CORSAIR, SILVERSTONE. I really suggest you go with one of those, I also see the voice of reason from someone with intelligence, take farlex85's advice on going the 1000w route as obviously money isn't in question here and yup it will leave ya tonnes of room for future upgrades. My 800w is good advice for someone on a tight budget which isn't you


----------



## Guarana (Apr 28, 2008)

No need for an appology SB, but your avidce has been VERY helpfull in me chosing a PSU.  Well, you saw the other post, so yeah you know it.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

To batrunr, next time you comment on someones IQ, make sure yours is hitting at least double digits, nice PSU, what scares me most is you're a doctor, hopefully you don't write prescriptions like you give advice "headache, here take 2 Potassium cyanide and wash er down with a little ajax/liquid plumr mixture" I originally appologized as I quoted you and asked you to not take offense, as my comments were generalizations and nothing was directed at you. You then proceeded to bash my intelligence and lost in an intelligence war against a highschool dropout, suka!!!! Don't bring silverware to a Kung-Fu sword fight.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 28, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> To batrunr, next time you comment on someones IQ, make sure yours is hitting at least double digits, nice PSU, what scares me most is you're a doctor, hopefully you don't write prescriptions like you give advice "headache, here take 2 Potassium cyanide and wash er down with a little ajax/liquid plumr mixture" I originally appologized as I quoted you and asked you to not take offense, as my comments were generalizations and nothing was directed at you. You then proceeded to bash my intelligence and lost in an intelligence war against a highschool dropout, suka!!!! Don't bring silverware to a Kung-Fu sword fight.



...and now inferiority complex too, that's what you portray 

(kidding) 

Oh, don't worry, my IQ is proven high. I definitely wouldn't power 4 GPU's with a 700W PSU. Your suggestion of a ~700W PSU for two dual-GPU cards is still...well not recommended. You're only looking at idle consumptions, not looking macro, that he's going to run a 130W QX9650, 2x 9800 GX2 cards, could have other heavy-duty components. "~700W is all you need" is a dumb statement. Right, maybe 1100W is high but it definitely isn't overkill in context of the extra load capacity meaning greater stability and with which comes energy efficiency *shock and awe*. The ABS-Tagan ITZ-900W comes for nearly the same price at which you get those rather expensive SeaSonic/Corsair PSU's...which you refer to as 'TOP'...point is there is no 'top' ABS-Tagan is top-enough. We call it 'high-end'. In that segment there are PSU's from Antec, PCP&C/OCZ, etc. too.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

i love how everyone continues to ignore the epower stuff i post all of you understand that the company that makes tagans psu's, hipros, mushkin, OCZ, some raidmax, scythe none of those are very cheap brands why in fact several say go with OCZ and spend $100+ MORE on the same PSU save some green get an epower box it is the same OEM and the same build quality etc. this is my _last_ time to suggest this but, here is a 1200w high end PSU for $340 that is the same quality as good ABS tagan ocz etc.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ...and now inferiority complex too, that's what you portray
> 
> (kidding)
> 
> Oh, don't worry, my IQ is proven high. I definitely wouldn't power 4 GPU's with a 700W PSU. Your suggestion of a ~700W PSU for two dual-GPU cards is still...well not recommended. You're only looking at idle consumptions, not looking macro, that he's going to run a 130W QX9650, 2x 9800 GX2 cards, could have other heavy-duty components. "~700W is all you need" is a dumb statement. Right, maybe 1100W is high but it definitely isn't overkill in context of the extra load capacity meaning greater stability and with which comes energy efficiency *shock and awe*. The ABS-Tagan ITZ-900W comes for nearly the same price at which you get those rather expensive SeaSonic/Corsair PSU's...which you refer to as 'TOP'...point is there is no 'top' ABS-Tagan is top-enough. We call it 'high-end'. In that segment there are PSU's from Antec, PCP&C/OCZ, etc. too.



Did you not read one of those lousy reviews on your Tagarbage PSU, you couldn't have...if you did you wouldn't ever post anything at me again dolt those PSU's come dead outta the box LOL, and when they do work it's for a week tops, so even if it did power it, it wouln't be for very long,it would deafen you anyways I'm done with you... You've made yourself look foolish enough already. consider yourself SKOOLED SUKA!!!!!! read those reviews DOLT!!!!


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i love how everyone continues to ignore the epower stuff i post all of you understand that the company that makes tagans psu's, hipros, mushkin, OCZ, some raidmax, scythe none of those are very cheap brands why in fact several say go with OCZ and spend $100+ MORE on the same PSU save some green get an epower box it is the same OEM and the same build quality etc. this is my _last_ time to suggest this but, here is a 1200w high end PSU for $340 that is the same quality as good ABS tagan ocz etc.



ABS is a hunk of crap, and OCZ powersupplies have been also reviewed to have lousy capacitors and heavy noise on the 12v lines, PCP&C they didn't make this mistake with. I'm done with you also, You've been officially SKOOLED SUKA
Somebody please lock this thread out before this goes on any longer LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> ABS is a hunk of crap, and OCZ powersupplies have been also reviewed to have lousy capacitors and heavy noise on the 12v lines, PCP&C they didn't make this mistake with. I'm done with you also, You've been officially SKOOLED SUKA
> Somebody please lock this thread out before this goes on any longer LOLOLOLOLOL



ok yo do understand that every PSU *EVER MADE* has noise on the 12v mine has ~1v fluctuation on the 12v rails anywhere from 12-13v seasonic corsair they will all fluctuate its how they work there is no way to run a clean 12v off a AC-DC converter



and if you are going to post could you talk like a human and not a dumbass


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

xbit labs calls it excessive, and every review out there states that OCZ uses shotty capacitors as does zalman, same company makes both thes PSU's LOL how many bad OCZ reviews calling the capacitors garbage would you like me to barrage you with, I have my own business which a manager runs for me, I am at home 24/7 and all I do is research this crap, try my Kung-Fu, I learned it at the shoalin temple hahahahaha. Lookat some PSU reviews on Xbit labs they are just about the best reviwers out there, go play there for a bit, get back to me. BTW pull up a few reviews on Doctor Doom's tagan from anywhere and you'll see a bad review, any wattage. You know what, don't do it, I feel like I am arguing with children who don't have the ability to understand, I'm done L8R


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> xbit labs calls it excessive, and every review out there states that OCZ uses shotty capacitors as does zalman, same company makes both thes PSU's LOL how many bad OCZ reviews calling the capacitors garbage would you like me to barrage you with, I have my own business which a manager runs for me, I am at home 24/7 and all I do is research this crap, try my Kung-Fu, I learned it at the shoalin temple hahahahaha.



your review that says that the high voltage ripple that only occurs at brink on the psus he wont hit 1000w thus the psu is fine. also it recommends 2 andyson OEM built PSUs the floston and ultra remember hiper ummm boom in a little black box. so they managed to hold together for that test who says a year from now he wont be looking at a smoked PC cause he went with a known bad OEM? Topower who makes OCZ, epower, zalman etc is known for making a long lasting PSU sure a ripple when you ar running peak load but umm none of his components will load the psu that high cause the ripple which is why they are being recommended to him!


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

Argue with yourself, like I said L8r... Someone has to be the grown-up here, cause none of this is getting anywhere, nobody is going change each others minds, and quite frankly we are all in danger of looking rather foolish


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK then, how about "The Enermax Galixy 1000w"...LOL

He can afford it, and it should be just fine.



(this post is for rm/chad)


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> OK then, how about "The Enermax Galixy 1000w"...LOL
> 
> He can afford it, and it should be just fine.
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> My choice: ABS-Tagan ITZ 1100W. It's tailor-made for a 2x 9800 GX2 / 2x HD3870 X2 / 2x HD2900 XT setup.



u may be an nvidiot but your correct, tagen psu's=kickass, duno why some people bad mouth them simply because they have never used or herd of the company.

i have seen OLD servers with 300watt tagen units that where running 16x15k rpm scsi drives, and 4x p4 xeon cpu's, you cant tell me those arent kickass quility units specly if top server makers spicificly CHOOSE them for those jobs!!!!


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 29, 2008)

oh and nammy, i can list a few other 1k watt psu's that kickass if you like.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104040

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817342009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104041

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817714001

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101022

all are top quility


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

whoa did i just miss a full fledged psu debate? DAMN.

btw.. IQ IS WHACK. who gives a fuck? its no where near a reliable measure of an indivual's intellect. people are gifted in more then one way and have much knowledge in one field while they may know shit in another..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> oh and nammy, i can list a few other 1k watt psu's that kickass if you like.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104040
> 
> ...



 i posted to get the 1200w epower a while ago and they are all the same basic psu made by topower


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> IQ IS WHACK. who gives a fuck? its no where near a reliable measure of an indivual's intellect. people are gifted in more then one way and have much knowledge in one field while they may know shit in another..



Very true. IQ is culturally and racially biased, as well as pertaining to only a few areas of academic intelligence. It is incredibly unreliable and arguably quite invalid. Our notion of "intelligence" in general is actually fairly off-base also (largely because of tests such as IQ).


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Very true. IQ is culturally and racially biased, as well as pertaining to only a few areas of academic intelligence. It is incredibly unreliable and arguably quite invalid. Our notion of "intelligence" in general is actually fairly off-base also (largely because of tests such as IQ).



thats not fair i score 140+ in IQ tests


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Me too, and theres no reason not to take pride in that. It is indicative of white middle-upper class American academic success. Just don't go thinking your better than others whose talents lie elsewhere.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Me too, and theres no reason not to take pride in that. It is indicative of white middle-upper class academic success. Just don't go thinking your better than others whose talents lie elsewhere.



i wasn't upper-middle class when i took that ilived in a house with 2000 sq ft with 2 bros and a sis albeit now i definitely fit that now  and i'm still in high school so does that count?


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 29, 2008)

firstly yea this is wayy of topic and yes u are right iq is not right, it is used to measure somebody's potential not intelligence, a higher iq does not mean ur are smarter, it *MAY* mean that u can be smarter but it is not raw intelligence


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't matter what age, IQ is technically your mental age/ actual age, so its relative in that respect. 2000 square feet would be middle class here in the US unless its totally rundown. Thats not too bad, even if you were splitting the rent. Plus its more about what you schools you attend really. Even if your poor, if you live in a decent school district you've got a better chance to do well on things like IQ tests. Statistically speaking that is not common though. Its more than many have even here in the US.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah it doesn't matter what age, IQ is technically your mental age/ actual age, so its relative in that respect. 2000 square feet would be middle class here in the US unless its totally rundown. Thats not too bad, even if you were splitting the rent. Its more than many have even here in the US.



it was in one of the worst neighborhoods in north houston we moved cause for one week solid the house across the street was shot up. not normally a big deal till the shotgun cam out and they were shooting deer slugs.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 29, 2008)

nice, sound like fun 

well, im not gonna argue with people who think u need their pet brand of any product, fact is the same small group of OEM's tend to make most of the good psu's and if you can get one from that OEM for a lower price but thats still a good brand(not antec for example) then you should jump on it.

nammy tryed to tell me you need a 550+watt psu to run an x1900xtx.......my 400wat FSP saga seirse psu ran my x1900xtx and now my 8800gt no problem .01v flux is max i see on my 12v rails ever......

thats with a x2 3600@2.66(was a 4000@2.95but....long story) 4gb ram, 4 hdd's, 2 burners 8 fans, and the psu dosnt even get warm after hours of gaming........i have had top name psu's from the companys you mentioned like seasonic that where no better and in many cases worse.

and heat is a sign the psu is under stress, the fact mine dosnt even warm up is a good sign its not even feeling the load yet!!!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 29, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Did you not read one of those lousy reviews on your Tagarbage PSU, you couldn't have...if you did you wouldn't ever post anything at me again dolt those PSU's come dead outta the box LOL, and when they do work it's for a week tops, so even if it did power it, it wouln't be for very long,it would deafen you anyways I'm done with you... You've made yourself look foolish enough already. consider yourself SKOOLED SUKA!!!!!! read those reviews DOLT!!!!



^That makes zero sense. So, someone comes up with a bad review, some units go DOA, the product is bad? I bought this ITZ700 because I was planning for a HD2900 XT originally and the MSR and RSR on the box of that HIS card said 700W (now this comes from the video-card manufacturer), bought the PSU. I go back to buy the card, bad luck. out of stock. I'm left to buy a 8800 GTS. What's interesting is this PSU has tolerated erratic power, extreme temperatures (46 C room temp), and I faced no issues what so ever. The only issue could be its loud push-pull fans (but I can vouch, these fans toil to keep the unit cool). My Corsair VX450W is running smooth too, only that the unit is scorching hot during operation. So yes, I have had the chance to run by ABS-T unit under extreme conditions, It did well so far. Before it, I lost two CoolerMaster units.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 29, 2008)

PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 1000-Watts-SR is enough for insane overclocking. If you are not going to overclock much I suggest you get PC Power & Cooling 750 Watts Silencer. But if your not going to waste a lot of electricity bills and throw in some extra case fans go with Silverstone Decathlon 850 Watts. It may not be as good as the silencer but it has a >80%.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> whoa did i just miss a full fledged psu debate? DAMN.
> 
> btw.. IQ IS WHACK. who gives a fuck? its no where near a reliable measure of an indivual's intellect. people are gifted in more then one way and have much knowledge in one field while they may know shit in another..



IQ tests are for personal content. I want to find out how smart I am, I benchmark myself. And, no don't mix a racial element into it, you and I share the same race. I have reasonably good knowledge with computers and electronics, but I'm from a totally different academic background. Think of those lawyers/bankers/doctors who are also members of the New York vampire clubs


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 29, 2008)

Man oh man I am sooooo sick of arguing with you guys, look btarunr, I just bought 2 friggin ABS power supplies, both of em 1300watts ok... I really have no personal issues with you and really hope we can stop bickering like a married couple


----------



## btarunr (Apr 29, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Man oh man I am sooooo sick of arguing with you guys, look btarunr, I just bought 2 friggin ABS power supplies, both of em 1300watts ok... I really have no personal issues with you and really hope we can stop bickering like a married couple



And, what happened to those 1300W PSU's? They died? If so, let's say you've had bad luck with ABS-Tagan, and I've had good luck with it. On that note, stop sifting around with negativity.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

abs tagan psu's are good psus made by topower...


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 29, 2008)

Actually only the 1st one died, that's why I ended up with 2 JK


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 29, 2008)

LMAO lovin this thread.  It's rare to see in internet forums with people getting into a heated debate without going completely over the line with insults/bashing/etc.  It's good that you guys have managed to tread that line without going overboard and even finding some humor in some of the comments being made.  

Back on topic:  I can personally vouche for the Tagan.  It's whats running in my rig currently(about 4 months so far).  And considering the amount of parts swaps, poking, prodding, overclocking, etc that I do in the course of a month it has been dead stable, very cool, and extremely quiet(even with most of my other fans turned down or shutoff).  Astheticaly it was also a near perfect fit with the theme I was goin for with my rig.  I did a very thorough search of reviews for the unit before going for it and most were very favorable and usually ranked near the top amongst it's peers.  I hope this info helps.  Good luck on whatever choice you make.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 29, 2008)

*walks over and bites btarunr with some nasty sharp false vamp teeth*  *ewww taists like nvidiot*


----------



## btarunr (Apr 29, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> *walks over and bites btarunr with some nasty sharp false vamp teeth*  *ewww taists like nvidiot*



My desktop:






^part of my bed-time medication. So each morning I wake up Nvidoped. I don't really hate ATI, just that each time I'm drawn to it, NV launches something to steal my attention. So a lot of us take those virtual pills.


----------

